# Where to buy V-Picks?



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I searched the forums, but when you put in v-pick, you get all threads with the word "pick", including "pickup". That's a lot of off-topic threads.

Anyway - I recently got one of these as a gift, and I've come to love it. Where can I buy more of them within Canada? I don't want to order directly from the company in the states because shipping and customs is a pain.

Anybody dealt with a good local distributor for these?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I remember checking a few months ago and I believe you have to get them directly from V-Picks, unfortunately. I have a white pearloid coloured screamer and love it. If there is a Cdn Distributor, then V-Picks should know. I would email them.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

google - The Pick Shoppe
They have them and are in Canada.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a bunch for free I don't use that sulphur sent me. I use a specific v pick that was one of the many he sent. If you pm your Addy, I can send them through. Get me a lunch at mendy's and we'll call it even

; )


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Cups said:


> google - The Pick Shoppe
> They have them and are in Canada.


Thanks. I have one V-Pick and have miraculously to have managed NOT to lose it. It has disappeared a few times, but I have always found it. Many people will spend $$$$$ on gear, but gripe about spending more than $1 for a pick. I think it is worth it. I notice the difference. My other favourite pick is the Dunlop Jazz III XL. (Had to special order a package of those a few years ago. Enough to last longer than I will ) Very different sound from the V-Pick Pearly Gates Screamer - like two different guitars, but both feel good to hold and use.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I got a few in a package of stuff I won on thread here. I really like 2 of them that are avg thickness (around 1mm) but whoever the genius was that decided to make clear picks needs a kick in the pants. I have a hard enough time finding a green dunlop tortex when I drop it nevermind a clear pick.

I second the dunlop jazz III xl, great picks. I used to use standard dunlop tortex picks but something about that oversized jazz shape thats really helped articulate my picking.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Got mine from the http://www.thepickshoppe.com

I liked the thinner ones but hated the heavy ones. Could not stand the clickety-clack sound they made. Agree with Moosehead, dumb move to make them transparent. When I first got them I dropped one that hit my foot and went flying. Took me forever to find it again. In the end I went back to my old standard the Dunlop Jazz III.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Robert1950 said:


> Thanks. I have one V-Pick and have miraculously to have managed NOT to lose it. It has disappeared a few times, but I have always found it. Many people will spend $$$$$ on gear, but gripe about spending more than $1 for a pick. I think it is worth it. I notice the difference. My other favourite pick is the Dunlop Jazz III XL. (Had to special order a package of those a few years ago. Enough to last longer than I will ) Very different sound from the V-Pick Pearly Gates Screamer - like two different guitars, but both feel good to hold and use.


Those are both my picks of choice. There's a big difference between the materials as well. I like the white screamer. Cost about $30 for 3 on amazon. I spent $10 for 72 jazz picks


----------

